# Roy's pics from TV, etc



## Royzee617 (Oct 7, 2005)

Swordfish pic from TV... just after start up methinks.

The start of a single thread of my photos of which I have thousands...


----------



## trackend (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice Roy 
what a fun job hand w**king that old Peggy into life


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pic Roy. lol Lee  I'm sure it is.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 7, 2005)

Crazy plane the old Stringbag... the first TSR2 but had a longer and more auspicious career than the jet version a quarter century later... plus we still have flying Stringbags while the BAC TSR2 languishes as a museum exhibit.

So, the Swordfish engine has the same name as the Harrier engine? That's a bit unimaginative isn't it? Both great engines though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

actually the correct designation for the plane the stringbag originated from was TSR.II, the two being in roman numerals, whilst the jet is the TSR.2, the two being in arabic numerials...........


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2005)

Ah, subtle difference. T for torpedo too I believe. Can't imagine the BAC TSR2 being versatile enough to lob one of those!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2005)

I visited Chino in the mid-80s. Wandered around happily snapping whatever plane took my fancy with no one taking me to task about it.

Here is Big Bad Bonnie, the B25 which used to appear at UK airshows back then. Came over for that film Hannover Street I think and stayed for a few years. I was surprised to see this beastie back in the USA.

Another memory is seeing some lucky chap having a joyride in a two seat P51!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic Roy.

What a lucky bastard!


----------



## trackend (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice shot Roy 
The TSR2 would have made one hell of a torpedo plane at the speed it flew you would'nt need a war head Just sharpen the torpedos nose and use them like giant darts, it'd go right through a destroyer and out the other side


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Whatever works. 

Good pic, Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

Achtung Spitfire! From TV again...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice shot Roy. Is that not Carolyn Grace's 2 seat spit MKIX?


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

F111 in the boneyard - sad to see them end up like this. Used to get them over the house all the time....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pic Roy. Shame to see it in the boneyard though


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes it is Carolyn Grace's 2 seat spit MKIX...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

More clips from some TV doc.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Yes it is Carolyn Grace's 2 seat spit MKIX...


OK thought so. It is one cool Spitfire.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pics there as well Roy. What documentary are they from?


----------



## Glider (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember seeing the 109 Black 6 flying from Duxford and they the same method for the 109. It struck me as ironic, that one of the most modern Planes around in the war had to be started like an Austin 7.

Strange combination of old and new.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> F111 in the boneyard - sad to see them end up like this. Used to get them over the house all the time....



Move downunder Roy and you'll see em all the time!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks chaps.

I have some footage of them working on the 109 at Duxford somewhere... not sure if I remember it flying tho. By the way, compare and contrast teh start up technique with that of the other carrier plane, the Corsair in my video thread.

As regards the F111s in Oz, the country is huge so how come the Pigs are visible all the time? Heard somewhere their days are numbered... Oz jocks must have their eyes on the Siper Hornet!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to say I can't recall which TV doc (or vid) I got the Stringbag pix from (it must have been over a year ago).

Here are some I took back then.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice stuff Roy.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

I like, I like.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pix from the vaults today include Antonov's giant, B17 Sally B (taken by one of my friends years ago as she overflys (ex-RAF) station Finmere in the early 80s, wrecked Spitfire... shot up in a video you can see in one of my video threads.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 14, 2005)

Not off to a gig tonight - staying in to watch 4More's West Wing...

Here's a trio of fun pix: another of the Antonov, a Goalkeeper flak gun (?) and B17...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

The Antonov is huge! But it is so awesome! Not many where built though, I think there are only 2 or 3 in existance.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 15, 2005)

More of the B17 from the same sequence.

Concorde in the mirage, the prototype Kestrel, a NASA B52 getting aloft.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice snippits Roy, all those Stringbags going in the drink what a waste.
Its not looking that good weather wise for Duxford tomorrow but it can change and at least I can get some good ground shots on the flight line.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice pics. The Antonov is really something else.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 15, 2005)

Best of luck at Duxford - the weather here in MK (40 miles west of Duxford) has been glorious today.... fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Nice pics. The Antonov is really something else.


I saw an artical in the railnews a couple of years ago Skim where a 115 ton loco was flown from Canada to Ireland onboard an Antonov


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I think I remember reading something in the paper about that. Those An-225's are massive!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2005)

Plus, Pink Floyd got all their gear inside one for a concert in Europe I think it was Venice.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2005)

More shots from the TV including the early B17 and some odd looking pre-WW2 heavyweights.... any ideas?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

Roy, that first shot is a Martin B-10, not a B-17. Cool shots though.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice shots Roy.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 20, 2005)

> I saw an artical in the railnews a couple of years ago Skim where a 115 ton loco was flown from Canada to Ireland onboard an Antonov


 he was unscheduled arrival ay london ont air show picked up locomotive that was destined for ireland he arrived empty and did about 6 passes so big he'd probanly show as 2 targets on radar


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 21, 2005)

Had a feeling it was a Martin model... probably the lads handling that bird cage are also working on a Martin... now it could be that this tv doc was about US bomber development (when aren't they, yawn) and so 30s machines were included. Or it could be a mistake on their part... you fairly often see mistakes like this... like FW190s being shot down in the 'BoB'.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 21, 2005)

A mixed bag for a change.... more Martins... big bombs... the Bucc... another Buff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

nice bucaneer shot.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

More TV snaps for your amusement.
C17 with blowback.... and white tornado.
Missing front from B17. How did that feel to fly?
Canberra - a mirage, one of the effects you can get when snapping off the TV card. Same plane not a formation display. Did see a Canberra team once. It was at RAF Wyton - called the Green Marrows! Ho Ho!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cheers!
Check this pic out... what might have been.
http://www.air-and-space.com/Boeing... B-52 Pan Am airliner tin toy left side l.jpg


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 24, 2005)

Weather here is yuck. Let's hope it's not the end of the Indian Summer.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

is the royal navy historic flights stringbag the only one flying?


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.spitcrazy.com/faireyswordfish.htm no there is one thats been rebuilt in southern ontario this is the link


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

is there any preserved anywhere with floats atached?


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2005)

Another special selection of snaps from the collection, TV...

BTW I think there are only two maybe three flyable Stringbags... I have a vid somewhere of two aloft together, maybe RNHF... nowt with floats though. Impractical today maybe.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## trackend (Oct 25, 2005)

I had the Dinky toy version of Bonds DB5 Roy but I fired the little china man out of the roof so many times the spring went weak and all he would do in the end was pop his head out of the sun roof like a demented oriental tank commander.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 26, 2005)

One of my aspirations as a kid was to have one of these 007 cars. My friend Derek got one and he suddenly became the most popular kid in school.

But you were being really smart if you kept it in the box. Then you could live off the proceeds by selling it on EBay! Had a quick look and funnily enough there is one for sale for under a tenner (so far) just like yours! No passenger! Apparently Corgi have just re-released a gold DB5 too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

I had an Airfix Bond DB5 when I was small, I got it in a set with an MGB and Austin Healey 3000. Needless to say, they sucked


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 26, 2005)

The theme today is P47s in combat. And a Spitfire... MH434, lovely.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 27, 2005)

More from the TV card etc.
Bullseye!
Notice the guy at the back catching a free tow off the Luftwaffe's new jet-powered people carrier.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2005)

cool. The last one is a great last minute shot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I like that He-280 one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

the best part about the He-280 is roy calling it 



> the Luftwaffe's new jet-powered people carrier


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here are a few more snaps.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 29, 2005)

The lovely Blanche from Corrie (Harry Hill in disguise)
A trio of trollops...
F15 Jock-ette... 
Celia Kinch off the TV


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 30, 2005)

For a change here are some images from EBay:
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Flug-archiv-20_W0QQssPageNameZviQ3asibQ3astoreviewQQtZkm

Nowt to do with me but he has some great stuff to window-shop.

Have attached a zip file of the pix to save time.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. Nice shot of the Liberator and a good one of the Mossie.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Boy, I've got some catching up to do here! 
All good stuff.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 30, 2005)

Daily updates - we spoil you but you have to promise not to stay away too long!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

WW2 warbird pix from EBay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

pretty sweet pics, that Ju-88 one's phenominal.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, I didn't know such good pix in colour were all that common from WW2. More to come.... stay tuned.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 2, 2005)

More from ebay. A Wurger day!

Get It Off Your Chest Time:

Been having some bad times with ebay of late. Bought 2 CDs last week - one turned up next day, t'other still no sign even the postage was a quid more! When I quizzed the seller the smegmoid had the cheek to tell me that the postage included an unspecified amount for PayPal! Plus, that he only mails out on Wednesdays (I'd bought the CD on Thursday). FCS! I asked for a full refund and then he said he had mailed it... we shall see.

Nowhere does he state these riders on the sale page. NTS I will not be shopping there again. The dilemma I have is what to write in the 'feedback' - how to restrain myself?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 2, 2005)

more from ebay
Cutely PC blotting that swastika... must be some EBay rule...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome pics Roy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

That Stuka pic would be awesome were it not for the blotted swastika...I dont think they take kindly to Nazi related gear, I was in the process of buying a copy of Mein Kampf once when the item got removed...


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 3, 2005)

More old from EBay and a post WW2 one from a TV doc on V Bombers.


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice Roy I especially like the Beaufighter shot


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. I like the Beaufighter too.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

I like the Beau shot as well, but the Vulcans with the mushroom cloud looks cool too. BOOM!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks - shame the Beau one was one of the few with a watermark.

The Vulcan pic puzzled me... why are they heading into the bomb? Maybe that was the first strike taking out the air defences.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 7, 2005)

ebay encore


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Those are nice ones too. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

All great.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Great pics Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 7, 2005)

nice? wunderbarische gotverdammt! nicht wahr mein jungen frau?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 8, 2005)

more from the ebay collection etc


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> nice? wunderbarische gotverdammt! nicht wahr mein jungen frau?



Thanks Roy now im totally confused you know my brain has trouble decyphering English let alone anything else .
Its ok for all theses multi linguists I only have two languages English and Bollocks, and I'm more fluent in the latter.

By the by nice shots I love the plan shot of the Lightning, it really looks a speed demon.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

nice -110 shots.........


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 8, 2005)

another vintage selection from the ebay bunch


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool, the Stuka shot is neat.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2005)

nice gigant shot too, looks like it's throwing it up


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Another batch - a mix this time...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. I like the 190D-9 shot and the Stringbag.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

More ebay LW and one for the tank fans!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Great pics Roy. The Panzer one is great.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2005)

I like the 190A shots too. Good stuff!


----------



## JCS (Nov 10, 2005)

I love that -410 shot.... Great pic....


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 12, 2005)

This weekend's selection brings you some more WW2 on the ground and in the air hope I have not posted these before. There are so many I get confused. Let me know and I will take em down.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. I like the Lanc one, it is great. (if only it was a bit bigger)


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, shame... you would have had to buy it! Thought too that it went well with the B17 one looking out across the formation.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 14, 2005)

Another load from the hard drive... from the Golden Era of British Jets!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. I like the Canberra shots.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't really like that lanc shot, but the canberra ones are nice..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 16, 2005)

More jets!

Canberras are excellent aircraft - nice to look at and listen to.

Here is an odd one, it's blue!


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2005)

Royzee I see more Ebay piracy with several colour pics already published in books from the 1980's onward, by the way I own the pic of the STG 77 Ju 87D-3's in winter camo on page 4, please remove

v/r E 
................ here is an enlargement of the pic that I have posted on two previous occassions on this forum boards


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2005)

excuse me it is on page 5, and while we are at it please remove yellow 8 Fw 190A-9 of JG 301 with the yellow/red fuselage band as it has been published as well here on the board, you have it listed on page 4. Can't beleive what Ebay sellers are doing...........oh yes I can, frickin low-life pirates


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK - thanks for posting the Stuka one... how about the FW190 one too please?


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2005)

go back to page 4 and you will see the colour pic of the left side of the fuselage and the yellow/red bands by the tail. The photo is copyrighted and thh ebayer is going to be in real trouble, so please remove it. I have posted it enlarged elsewhere months ago on this forum


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2005)

sorry del the wrong one... think I got it now.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2005)

More pix from the net and TV etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice Lib's! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

Good stuff. That Liberator is an LB-30, an export version of the B-24. The round engine nacelles give it away. The non-export versions had oval shaped nacelles.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I was wondering that, but I thought it was the other way around. Thanks for the info! 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 18, 2005)

Kicks off with something intriguing offered on EBay. Then some shots from teh Canberra video and finally a choice flyover of the mighty Buff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 19, 2005)

Saturday Snaps


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice pics Roy, I like the Hawk Formation one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 19, 2005)

I think I mentioned it a while back that I once went to Chino and wandered about snapping the planes.

Since then I have scnned in the B25 snap and fiddled about with it with APE.

Note the 'Zero' in the background.

The enlargements are a bit grainy because of the fairly basic camera I had back then.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hurricane Combat by Wing Commander K.W.MACKENZIE ,DFC,AFC,AE.
book for sale on EBay
This is a revised and updated copy, detailing the experiences of W/C Mackenzie during the Battle of Britain and later war-time service.

The book is signed by the author and the following BofB Aircrew , some who are mentioned in the book.

Pilot Officer Keith ALDRIDGE . ex-501 Squadron.

Group Captain Billy DRAKE .DSO,DFC. ex-213 Squadron.

Flight Lieutenant William CLARK. DFM. ex-219 Squadron.

Wing Commander Eric BARWELL. DFC. ex-264 Squadron.

Squadron Leader Kenneth LEE. DFC ex-501 Squadron.

Squadron Leader Basil STAPLETON. DFC. ex-603 Squadron.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ooops forgot to mention the Hind - one of my pix from Abingdon OD I think. They had to fettle up the engine.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice pics Roy the B25 is a cracker.
I love the Hawker Hind and the Hart very pretty bi planes.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ebay old and new pix.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice! I like the Lightning shot the best


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

NIce pics Roy. I ike the Lightning shot the best aswell.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

none of them are really exceptional shots though are they? i'm not having a go at you roy just the people selling them


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

The Lightning one would be great if it didnt have the word "Proof" plastered across it


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree. Dunno if they sold any of them. For completists only I suppose.

BTW I reckon at least one of those Lightnings used to be based near here at Cranfield in the 80s. Have some pix and a video somewhere. They were near the road for a long while, with tarps over them they looked so forlorn.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

More miscellaneous pix. The first is mine own - a close up of the Jug at IWMD.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice pics Roy. That is a nice pic of the Thunderbolt there.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

Cheers! Not bad considering the crappy camera I had then.


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

They certainly keep old No Guts No Glory in pristine condition up at Duxford dont they Roy?
nice shots


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 24, 2005)

That pic was taken about 4 years ago I think. But you are right, magnificent machine.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 24, 2005)

More pix from the vaults... display teams etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Lovely Mossie pics Roy, thanks.
BTW is that the one that's now at Duxford?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

Have a horrible feeling it was the one that was lost.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

More from you know where......

The RF-4C is a scan of a Polaroid taken at Alconbury OJ years ago - used to see these mighty beasts all the time... "The Smokers".

Nice mixed formation of Hunters and Lightnings off the TV. This one and the Hawks maybe should have gone on the other thread of display teams.

Finally the crazy flying of an SAA Jumbo.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## trackend (Nov 25, 2005)

Its not as good a plane as the Hawk but I have always thought the Gnat was a better looing aircraft Roy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

you kidding me the hawk's far better looking than the Gnat! and that's a great shot of the lightenings and hunters..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I like both of them, the Gnat is more 'pointy' and looks like it's always going fast but the Hawk is elegant. It's humpy back makes it look a bit ugly I suppose but it is a marvellous machine, one of my faves. I am old enough to remember when the Reds swopped from the Gnat to the Hawk... By far the Hawk is the more practical machine for training having been designed for that. Mind you the Gnat is a 'killer' I believe it was called the 'Sabre Slayer' in the Indo-Pak wars years ago... Today I reckon the Hawk would give quite a few planes a tough time. Especially with good pilots and Sidewinders. I particularly like the single seat variants... Hot Rod!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 26, 2005)

More pix for your delectation... tank pix from BBC's Top Gear where JC was trying to evade the monster... pratt-of-the-month! (Again).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

That was funny, "I know, ill go down this moderately steep hill and he wont be able to follow me!"  Hell I could have evaded the tank, its not my Range Rover ill just open her up and break all the suspension arms and steering joints, but ill evade it


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL CC!  Nice pics Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

you wouldn't stand a chance CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

I would...I reckon I could make it to 100mph on that terrain...I'd thrash it...


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 27, 2005)

More to warm you cockles on these gloomy evenings.

Lightnings and a Spitfire.

Following up my TSR2 mag ad for Ebay on the other thread here are some snaps someone else was flogging.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

if the unlikely happens and you do make it to 100mph, you'd have to to it in a large open area, how would the tank not be able to get a shot at you then


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> if the unlikely happens and you do make it to 100mph, you'd have to to it in a large open area, how would the tank not be able to get a shot at you then



No I wouldnt, id skirt around the egde of the trees, then when im momentarily out of his field of vision make a break for the trees, go through them, out the other side and off to victory! Believe me id do it comfortably 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

i hope you're not planning on doing 100mph through the trees  and i really doubt you'd make it


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i hope you're not planning on doing 100mph through the trees  and i really doubt you'd make it


It would be funny to see him try though...


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2005)

Another few off the HD.

The bottom one is a snap of the TSR2 I took at Cranfield yonks ago... didn't have a flash. This ended up at Duxford I think.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pics from the HD for today include some scans from old Polaroids etc.
First is tail end of the Vulcan that used to be (still is?) at what used to be RAF Abingdon.
Second one is the nose of the beastie that is at IWM Duxford.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 29, 2005)

Other V-Force pics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

the victor's wings look too low down in that pic


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 11, 2005)

Resumption of service starts here.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pics Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

i like the close up of the vulcan's nose, nice beverly too........


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 14, 2005)

Cheers chaps!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 14, 2005)

More from the vaults.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

MAF or Alc I think with the two heavies of WW2.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

From the heydays of Heyford Open Houses... this monster is now at IWM I think.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

All good. All very, very good.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

The venerable Rhino with special dorsal aerial... for some kind of top secret EW methinks... ho ho.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pics of the F-111 and F-4 Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 31, 2005)

From TV when I was doing the videos posted in the other thread.

The F111 footage shows the beastie in carrier trials. When I was a kid I made the Revell F111 kit. I remember the short nose naval TFX and the 'Aardvark' lange nase for the USAF. Aah happy daze. I liked the plane because they flew around us in the post-Voodoo era of UH. Now it's a car park!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 31, 2005)

IMHO Gabreski is sitting on a P40. Must be at PH before came to Europe and swopped it for the P47. Awesome man!!!!!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 31, 2005)

See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Gabreski


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice to see so many people enjoying these pics.

May I be amongst the first to say Happy New Year!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Some more snaps from the TV grabber.... the Canberra ones are from a VHS tape hence the lower quality.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Some nice pics there Roy, the Canberra ones aren't that bad quality (you can still make out some detail)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

Cheers!

unique, since they are from video so worth a posting.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 15, 2006)

More from this batch...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2006)

To conclude this series.... for now. Or is it? The first pic is a clue.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 18, 2006)

747 water bomber pix


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 15, 2006)

TV snaps - the Hughes beastie, app he disliked it being called the 'SG'. I went there years ago - marvellous!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2006)

Good pics Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Good old Spruce goose. The logistics of moving that must have been incredible.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure if the effort was worth it given how little it actually flew... great planes are few and far between... no Brabazons to go and gawk at. Few wants the hassle of looking after them. Good for those who do tho!

MW here is a pic from the back of our house.... and covers of mags I sold on EBay.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 19, 2006)

More photos from the backgarden using the new digicam.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 19, 2006)

One of the supports to Steve Adler's 'band' was this geezer called 'Adam Bomb'... nice flying V Strat. Have reduced the dimensions of this one...

other one is of Steve himself but I am not sure if this is his drumkit.... I think he used the one AB's drummer had... weird. He obviously is not into ostentation as per other famous drummers like CP. This pic uses the flash while in the other one the flash was turned off. These cameras area bit of a pain for gigs. The flash does not throw very far and over-exposes the foreground. Conversely, no flash suffers from blurring. I think I might have to experiment with the settings a bit more.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

IL-2 gets the jump on a Stug!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

More mag covers in prospect...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hunter in the sunset.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Always been fascinated by the He 177... now I can get the inside story...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

On Ebay...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

I am no good at making kits but this would be nice...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Do 24 - nice box art.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

More rara avis.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

One of the more under-rated planes of WW2.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

nice Mozzie model - I made one and it didn't look anywhere newar as good as this!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

The lid.... nice!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

CORGI 1:72 AA34303 FW190 HANS HAHN


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice, the Corgi model looks pretty cool


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 4, 2006)

Somewhat surreal shot of part of the 'toy' collection.... some rather surprised cavalrymen get buzzed.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 4, 2006)

Plane mag covers...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 6, 2006)

A couple from IWM Duxford: never rivals in the air, the MiG-21 and Sea Fury.
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=46521
The P47 Tbolt as used to fly from Duxford in WW2.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never seen a red Sea Fury before.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 7, 2006)

Spencer Flack had a red one once - till it crashed, sadly he is no longer with us either:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/york...a_one_1_history_racing_cars_restoration.shtml
http://www.fsplanet.com/reviews99.htm
http://www.aviationart.nl/Hawker_Sea_Fury.jpg
He had a red Spit too. Saw that at MAF.
http://www.angelfire.com/hi5/spitfiremk2a/my-history-nh904.html
And a Hunter:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/archive/index.php?t-1634.html
pix
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1634
http://www.hunty.com.au/Reborn/images/e-418pic1.jpg
http://www.hunty.com.au/Reborn/images/e-418pic2.jpg


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 8, 2006)

From an old mag....


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

Decided to put the more serious pix on this thread and restrict the gallery to the other stuff.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 3, 2006)

ebay


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 3, 2006)

great pics roy. I've never seen the four-engine twin boom "argosy" (?) before, sure has an odd look to it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 4, 2006)

Have just realised that last selection had two classic 'twin boomers' from the 60s in it - the Argosy and Vampire. 

Thanks for the comment Aggie. I can't recall if I ever saw an Argosy airborne... must have when I was a kid at airshows though. I have a vid of it somewhere so when I find it I will post it here. I think it had the inevitable nickname of flying wheelbarrow. Look it up on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armstrong_Whitworth_AW.660_Argosy

I see there are two preserved in the USA.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thursday is here already....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2006)

i prefer flypast to aeroplane......


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2006)

Vintage stuff, slightly defaced for copyright but enjoyable anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2006)

that's a nice canberra shot..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep it is, good stuff Roy.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good stuff Roy,

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Lincoln, Mossie etc from EBay, plus some more rara avis.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Good stuff Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheers!
More from the newer PC.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry they are so big... need some work, oh well.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, although they are a bit big...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

Try to do better next time.... like this...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

Not sure about that Tempest one...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

That is one of my favourite Tempest pics...

You are right about size not being everything Roy...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 27, 2006)

No interfering markings this time. However, the Avenger and Zero pix look modern but in B&W. Odd.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice pics Roy, I would say the T-28 was a modern pic in black and white as well.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2006)

More ebay jollop.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2006)

posted some yesterday on other thread too... more fun stuff from the HD


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2007)

Was lucky enough to get to the families day this year... some pix of various jets large and small plus warbird or two.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2007)

Stuka article


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 18, 2007)

AWA Albamerle
and some others more recognizable...


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

Spit vs Lighting - I think I posted a vid of these two in formation earlier...
Spitfire EE Lightning - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2007)

chipmunker - AirSpace
Xmas treats - two of my fave things together!Gals and planes!


----------

